# Fish Finder



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems to be some good deals on electronics now and I'm only looking at spending up to $600, any recommendations


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

The new lowrance elite 7 looks nice. GPS, sonar, down scan, nice color screen. Right around your price to.
Btw this thread will probably be moved to the electronics section.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would say this elite 7 is without a doubt the best bang for the buck right now very high performance unit with a ton of features real low price point in 7 inch unit 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ill 3rd that


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Depends what you want to do. Humminbird with Minnkota and Lakemaster = iPilot Link and unprecedented amounts of boat control. If all you ever plan on getting is a fish finder then the other stuff might not matter.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I got to say here's another vote for the Elite 7. It looks like a awful nice unit.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

When it comes to purchasing these units with gps and down imaging do you have to buy any extra transducers/equipment besides the sf cards?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I think it's between a Garmin 441s and the Elite7. Also $150 Between them too.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

2fast4u said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I think it's between a Garmin 441s and the Elite7. Also $150 Between them too.


Although money is important I've found that it's cheaper to buy what I really want than it is to settle and then look for an upgrade later.
I would recommend buy the unit you really want, the extra cost spread over 10 or 15 years of use is fairly insignifigant.

If I'm looking at it right the 441s is a 4" screen vs the elite 7's 7" screen. When looking at a lake map on a 4" screen vs a 7" screen, the difference is huge and if you split the screen with sonar the difference will be even bigger.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

One thread posted"Buy the biggest screen and best unit that you can afford". I think name brand is mostly a personal preference,along with unit experience. The choices can be mind boggling That's why I spend so much $ on fishing gear!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Biggest screen yes.. Especially on SI units. Too much info, too little screen. Don't know much about the Garmin units. Should be decent quality.


----------



## Three Rivers Marine (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are wanting side imaging for a good price, try taking a look at the 598 SI units that Humminbird just released, they are under $1000 and have GPS, 2d sonar, SI, and DI. The only thing that you can't do with this unit is network it, it is a standalone unit. Might be something to think about if you are wanting everything in one fishfinder. One thing that you need to keep in mind though, as it was stated above, you will probably want a bigger screen if you are going to get side imaging as you might look over things when you go past them. Hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone mentioned Lakemaster card which Humminbird supports. One foot contours with Lakemaster in addition to water level offset to accurately account for the low water levels we are experiencing is hard to beat. If you want the full "boat" take a look at the 798ci HD SI Combo, this "bird' finds fish and has a lot of other great features. Networking capability is part of the package.


----------



## bout time (Jan 15, 2013)

Silver Fox said:


> Someone mentioned Lakemaster card which Humminbird supports. One foot contours with Lakemaster in addition to water level offset to accurately account for the low water levels we are experiencing is hard to beat. If you want the full "boat" take a look at the 798ci HD SI Combo, this "bird' finds fish and has a lot of other great features. Networking capability is part of the package.


i second that


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Went to purchase my fish finder last week at a tackle show and Garmin threw a wrench in my decision. They are coming out with the echo map 50s a 70s series that looks like a top of the line unit. This unit will hit shelves late March or first of April.


----------

